# MK3 jetta Double Din



## mattyb243 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey,
Just wondering if anyone has any experience with, or insight into installing a double din screen in-dash on a MK3 jetta. I figure it's obviously possible, but am just wondering how much work would be involved, if anything needs to be rerouted etc. Any info on the topic or maybe even some pictures of others who have done this would be greatly appreciated! thanks.


----------



## xdawgedawg (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: MK3 jetta Double Din (mattyb243)*

long time ago, i took a part the instrument panel to find out if i can mount and modify a double din into the bezel... if i remember correctly, i couldnt do it... something about the vents and nothing to really support the double din.... i ended up mounting the double din in the center console where the cup holders are... after all the cutting with a dremel tool, swearing, fiber glassing, painting... couldnt really watch a movie... the shifter was in the way...and your head is tilted at an ackward angle....
ditched the whole setup after a week... just settle for a single din,


----------



## mattyb243 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm thinking i might just opt for a 7" motorized screen instead.


----------



## italigga (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: (mattyb243)*

i wanted to go w/the double din, the best suggestion i would have is the cupholder/change keeper under the ashtray if u get what imean
that place is the best place to custom install a double din toherwise i went with a 7'' flip out, i wouldnt recommend getting one with a bunch of wires or rcas in theback because the space is a TIGHT fit!


----------



## LowGolfin' (Jun 9, 2011)

italigga said:


> i wanted to go w/the double din, the best suggestion i would have is the cupholder/change keeper under the ashtray if u get what imean
> that place is the best place to custom install a double din toherwise i went with a 7'' flip out, i wouldnt recommend getting one with a bunch of wires or rcas in theback because the space is a TIGHT fit!


I have one in my car,

Remove HVAC, And controls. Remove stock headunit/aftermarket single din:

Run wiring harness/radio antenna behind HVAC down behind cup holders:

Remove centre console, use dremel to cut out console. Throw away cupholders (As they are useless)

Install cage, fiberglass centre console. Install double din.

DOne!


----------



## kidcardboard (Aug 30, 2009)

LowGolfin' said:


> I have one in my car,
> 
> Remove HVAC, And controls. Remove stock headunit/aftermarket single din:
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen....jokes.

But seriously though, pics? I've been thinking of a similar set up, wondering how yours turned out.


----------

